# Trixie's twins:)



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Chamoisee buckling








Brown? No dark belly, so just calling her "brown", doeling, with wattles:)
[URL="http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww178/MouseyMouseMice/04242012c.jpg"]http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww17 ... 42012c.jpg[/URL]


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute! COngrats!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Very pretty colors!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Love the coloring  Congrats !


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful kids!! Congratulations :leap:


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

how gorgeous! congratulations..she's a stunning doe..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute....  :thumb:


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks all. They are adorable Blue eyes even. Both have a place to go with a friend at weaning lined up already. Not so great of a final outcome for the buckling, but he'll be fat, happy and spoiled while he grows up over the next year or so.


----------



## EstellaMA (Feb 4, 2011)

So hard to get pictures when they won't stand still, or they're in their hidey hole

http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?s ... 767&type=1


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

awwww....i have kid fever so bad right now...they are cute little stinkers!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks all.


 :thumb: :wink:


----------

